# Video - NWCCA - Leverhulme Park - Sen/Jun 14th Sept



## Tidsworth (18 Sep 2014)

View: http://youtu.be/Tk9TBzdcnOo?list=UUT1pz8wAnBlTwuMnEUoxXbQ


I dont know a great deal about cyclo-cross, but I am picking it up as I go along. I video anything and evrything.


----------

